# The "What's In The Mail?" Thread....



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

So there are all these cool threads with people sharing their anticipation at the arrival of various bike stuff. I can get as excited over an old pair of wood Duegis as I can picking up a new Planet Bike Super Flash. Yeah, it's true. 

Hopefully people will populate this with all the cool stuff they are finding. 

*So, what's in the mail? *

(Oh, and local bike shop stuff counts. This is not that debate.) 

Here, I'll start.

These are extra long Honjo fenders. I hate the fact that they make it impossible to clamp my fork in a Yakima rack tray for the occasional transport, but these are very good at keeping you dry. Oh, and I have decided I'm not moving fenders between bike projects any more. Too much work. Fenders will stay on any frames I keep.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

I got a plain black stem coming, absolutely no logos at all... I know, whopee. sometimes it's the littel things


----------



## DrRoebuck (May 10, 2004)

Damn. I got nothing.

Waiting for a new rear rim for my Double Cross to come in. But that's not new. Just a replacement.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

BOB Yak on it`s way.

FatTire and Doc R, I know how it goes- I have one order comming now and ordered about $150 worth last month, but I was close to a year with nothing more fun than new tubes. My wife and I had a "No unnecessarry spending" policy while we saved for an expensive trip that`s comming up later this summer. We finally got it paid for and it sure feels good to do some wholesome squandering!


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

New bars.










First person to suggest a Japanese alternative gets ignored like all the others.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*jersey*

New yellow jersey for commuting. I was looking for a neon-yellow one, but don't like the new Pearl Izumi styles. So I got this one on sale, and with my team points, it only cost $20 with tax and shipping.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Got some skinwall Vredstein tires in the mail yesterday to go on the wheels I got in the mail last week... Now my Serotta has proper looking wheels.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Is $15,000 too much for a plastic bike?

http://santanatandem.com/Bikes/Beyond07.html

I guess we will find out!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

Sadly, my new frame and fork are not in the mail.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Is $15,000 too much for a plastic bike?
> 
> http://santanatandem.com/Bikes/Beyond07.html
> 
> I guess we will find out!


Wow- you coulda got like 15 of these for that price...

http://www.firstflightbikes.com/Bob_Jackson_tandem.htm

Since it's steel, it's apparently realer.


----------



## thinkcooper (Jan 5, 2005)

- 700 x 25 folding Continental Gatorskins for the upcoming century, death ride and SC mountain challenge. 

- Yakima Sidewinder rooftop rack for the tandem


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

I pick up my Redline Monocog 29er at Excel today. Time ATAC pedals coming from Jensonusa...hopefully today also. Have not told the wife I bought it yet. Maybe I'll hide it in the shed for a while.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2008)

I do have something I can add, now.

I just ordered handlebars for the missing in action frameset.


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

28c paselas. <center><img src="https://www.cyclesuperstore.ie/shop/pc/catalog/medium/PA700PAS32.jpg">


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

blackhat said:


> 28c paselas. <center>


for commuting?
</center>


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> for commuting?
> </center>


affirmative. I'm rocking 32c paselas now. I like a little variety.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

blackhat said:


> affirmative. I'm rocking 32c paselas now. I like a little variety.


I used to run 28s on my Bianchi for commuting...heavy as hell, but such a nice cushy ride.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

new jersey, it's European!


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

gutfiddle said:


> new jersey, it's European!




not sure about that.... on one hand, naked chicks. on the other, "QUEEN" on the sides.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> not sure about that.... on one hand, naked chicks. on the other, "QUEEN" on the sides.


he swings both ways...AC/DC, NTTAWWT


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Man if that Jersey didn't say Queen on it, I would need to get my hands on one!

I have a couple things in the mail

Set of Maxxis Re-Fuse 23s (These better not flat as much as my current Conti Ultra Sports)









Blinky









More tire levers










And I'm very close to getting one of these in 90mm but not sure yet.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

i like fat bottom girls, what can i say


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

gutfiddle said:


> i like fat bottom girls, what can i say




at least one side will be upside-down when riding... just don't look when someone yells "Hey Queen!"


----------



## thebadger (Jul 27, 2002)

A Renn disc wheel will be on its way shortly and a pair of Zipp 404's are being laced up now at the shop.


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

FatTireFred said:


> at least one side will be upside-down when riding... just don't look when someone yells "Hey Queen!"


now you tell me!


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

Soon!


----------



## varoadie (Feb 4, 2005)

that's a great looking Van Dessel


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

Zero Signal said:


> Man if that Jersey didn't say Queen on it, I would need to get my hands on one!
> 
> I have a couple things in the mail
> 
> Set of Maxxis Re-Fuse 23s (These better not flat as much as my current Conti Ultra Sports)


Well, if they're as good to you as they have been to me then you won't have any problems at all.

I've only had one flat, and that was from a roofing nail that not only went through the tire... but imbedded itself into the aluminum inner rim of my Velocity Deep V as well.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Currently in the mail:
Deda Newton Deep bars
Continental GP4000s 23c tires


Recently came in the mail:
Thomson elite post and X2 stem
Chris King/DT swiss Wheels
Sram Rival Group

All I need to ger is an older white selle italia flight saddle and I'm done, the black one won't look good with white tape+hoods, but it will work until a white one is located and purchased.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

mine is now here!

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=130658


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

I`m trying to find a jersey with pics of naked Freddy Mercury. So far, just Elton John.


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Well there is good news.

My email today tells me that my big green bundle of fun will be in the mail to me sometime next week.

Now with my luck, I won't see it until June!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

threesportsinone said:


> Currently in the mail:
> Deda Newton Deep bars
> Continental GP4000s 23c tires
> 
> ...


http://stores.ebay.ca/cheapcampy


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

i think these shorts will go perfectly w/ my "Queen" jersey....


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

gutfiddle said:


> i think these shorts will go perfectly w/ my "Queen" jersey....




I had some of those... unlike the old carrerra team bibs, the rear pocket is not real


----------



## blackhat (Jan 2, 2003)

gutfiddle said:


> i think these shorts will go perfectly w/ my "Queen" jersey....


it's things like this that make me think Grant is right.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

blackhat said:


> it's things like this that make me think Grant is right.



Ouch-chi-wawa!


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

i gots me a set of ultegra/open pros on the way. 
and a white seatpost.
and some new baggies and loose jersey (my other loose shorts and jersey are 6 years old).


----------



## gutfiddle (Apr 27, 2006)

just ordered a complete surly long haul trucker + honey B17 w/ matching bar tape, somebody take my Visa card away!


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*67 tooth chainring*

67 tooth chainring from MDT in England. I'm bored, so I'm going to use it to time trial as fast as I can down a hill 8.5 miles long with 2800 feet of vertical drop. Averaged 45.5 mph with a 53x11, but got spun out. This should be interesting. Feel like a kid again -- "Let's build a ramp!"


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Fixed said:


> 67 tooth chainring from MDT in England. I'm bored, so I'm going to use it to time trial as fast as I can down a hill 8.5 miles long with 2800 feet of vertical drop. Averaged 45.5 mph with a 53x11, but got spun out. This should be interesting. Feel like a kid again -- "Let's build a ramp!"


Holy crap! that's 160+ gear inches! (assuming 11 in the back still)

Was it the Luna Aero one? I wanna get on just to look badass, but it would probably be countered by the 25t cog I'd have to put on the back.

BTW I was hauling a blue sky trailer behind my most recent project, and that's about all you need to go really effing fast down a hill.

Wait, is this for a fixed gear?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*can't wait*



threesportsinone said:


> Holy crap! that's 160+ gear inches! (assuming 11 in the back still)
> 
> Was it the Luna Aero one? I wanna get on just to look badass, but it would probably be countered by the 25t cog I'd have to put on the back.
> 
> ...


Still an 11-21 in back. 67x11 top gear. Hoping to average over 50 mph (104 rpms) and top out around 60 mph (124 rpms, if I can push it). 

Yes, Luna Aero, black, made to fit a Campy Record 135 bcd crank. May have to use a triple bottom bracket to get clearance for the chainring/chainstay. 

Will have to remove some chain, ride up the hill in a 42x21, then put then chain back in to descend. No front derailleur (or rear) derailleur could handle this. Had the ring made for no shifting, up front, so supposedly it won't throw the chain (longer tooth profile).

Will put this on my Cervelo P2C with 999 (disc/deep) wheels, Zipp clinchers, very low aerobars, skinsuit, Gyro aero helmet, etc., then bomb down the hill. Curves in the road are wide enough to handle flat out for 8.5 miles, in aero position the whole time.

Won't be able to use my power or cadence function on the SRM (different crank), but it should still record speed, time, and heart rate. Will post it later.

I'm so excited about this I'm almost giddy. Losing sleep thinking about it. Life is good when you have something to be excited about.

Cool project, by the way. Here, I think aero counts for more than weight, though.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

*A raw "pear"*

Technically, it will be shipped, not mailed. It will be green and ripe in a week or two!

Lots of parts already arrived, but the Jack Browns are next on the mail order list.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Fixed said:


> 67 tooth chainring from MDT in England. I'm bored, so I'm going to use it to time trial as fast as I can down a hill 8.5 miles long with 2800 feet of vertical drop. Averaged 45.5 mph with a 53x11, but got spun out. This should be interesting. Feel like a kid again -- "Let's build a ramp!"


That is seriously the coolest thing I have seen here in a long time. It goes without saying that a ride report and pictures are in order.


----------



## Howzitbroke (Jun 1, 2005)

Set of new old stock Race Face cranks. Square taper, 175mm, nice. Msrp $229, Wholesale $140, I paid $63 shipped.


----------



## Zero Signal (Feb 8, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Still an 11-21 in back. 67x11 top gear. Hoping to average over 50 mph (104 rpms) and top out around 60 mph (124 rpms, if I can push it).
> 
> Yes, Luna Aero, black, made to fit a Campy Record 135 bcd crank. May have to use a triple bottom bracket to get clearance for the chainring/chainstay.
> 
> ...


Keep us updated on this one :thumbsup:


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*want to see it?*



JP said:


> That is seriously the coolest thing I have seen here in a long time. It goes without saying that a ride report and pictures are in order.


Can't wait to try it. Have a wedding to go to Saturday, but might try to do it before that.

pix: http://www.midcalracing.com/downhill/downhill_bike.htm


----------



## shades9323 (Apr 30, 2006)

2 sets of Planet Bike Speedez fenders and 4 water bottles.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Can't wait to try it. Have a wedding to go to Saturday, but might try to do it before that.
> 
> pix: http://www.midcalracing.com/downhill/downhill_bike.htm


that thing is scary.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*goal*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> that thing is scary.


The goal is to keep this somewhere in between "scary" and "Jackass."


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> The goal is to keep this somewhere in between "scary" and "Jackass."


What route will allow you to see whether or not you can spin that thing out? I'd be worried about going that fast unless the road was closed. You should be able to spin it up past 60 easily if the hill is long and steep enough.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*no problem*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> What route will allow you to see whether or not you can spin that thing out? I'd be worried about going that fast unless the road was closed. You should be able to spin it up past 60 easily if the hill is long and steep enough.


This is on a 4 lane road with a wonderful wide shoulder, recently repaved. The curves can be taken flat out, no problem. There isn't a whole lot of traffic, as this highway sort of dead ends up in the mountains. Plus, the speed limit is 60, so I'll be going close to the speed of traffic. If I go up early Saturday morning, almost all the traffic then is headed up to the mountains, not back down to the valley. Been down this road hundreds of times, on bikes and cars, so I'm very familiar with it. Could not possibly find a better place to do it, short of a closed road, as you mention. The descent from Townes Pass into Death Valley would be pretty cool, though -- 5,000' vertical.

It isn't really that steep, topping out around 10%, but mostly around 5-6%. 

Did you check out the link to the page where I tried this about a month ago? http://www.midcalracing.com/downhill/dhtt041208.htm


----------



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

I can now say, it is in the mail.

It got mailed to me this morning.


----------



## DerBoeseKoenig (Apr 13, 2008)

Ah, lets see, two jerseys, cannondale saddle bag, and all the necessities (c02 inflator, patch kit, tire irons).
I just need to go pick up a couple of tubes at the LBS and I will be set.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

you gonna climb it before you descend?


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> you gonna climb it before you descend?


he said he has a 42 on there so he can climb. has to switch it manually since no front der would shift to that.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Feb 23, 2007)

knucklesandwich said:


> Soon!


It's here. Picked it up from UPS today and put it all together tonight. Tomorrow will be for setting up the derailluers and brakes. Wednesday for dialing in the fit, and hopefully will christen it by commuting Thu/Fri as a shakedown for some longer rides this weekend.

Seemed to be packed well, no missing parts, etc. so am a happy camper.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*the climb*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> he said he has a 42 on there so he can climb. has to switch it manually since no front der would shift to that.


Yup, figure I'll just use a small rag to grab the chain and shift it. The climb is a good warm up, taking about an hour at a leisurely pace. Might replace the 11-21 with an 11-23, then climb in the 42x23. 

Not only is there no derailleur that could shift it, but I can't even put a derailleur on the bike high enough to clear the chain ring. 

Would be fun to show up at a "normal" time trial with this thing, just for grins. Might draw the same looks as the guy in the red skin suit, though. ;-)


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

So, I just got the Handle bars, now all that's left in the mail is some outerwear and a sleeping bag.

Now, because I don't feel like starting a new thread, would you race a bike on Saturday that you built on the previous Thursday?


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*sure*



threesportsinone said:


> Now, because I don't feel like starting a new thread, would you race a bike on Saturday that you built on the previous Thursday?


Have done it many times. If you are confident in your skills, and you can get a test ride in, should be no problem. Keep in mind that bikes almost never shift on the road the same as they do on the garage, and cables almost always loosen a little bit at first. Be particularly careful with the derailleur limit screws -- err on the side of retaining the chain, even if it rubs a little.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Fixed said:


> Have done it many times. If you are confident in your skills, and you can get a test ride in, should be no problem. Keep in mind that bikes almost never shift on the road the same as they do on the garage, and cables almost always loosen a little bit at first. Be particularly careful with the derailleur limit screws -- err on the side of retaining the chain, even if it rubs a little.


I'm plenty confident in my skills. I just don't know how much to trust untested (by me) parts. Apart from the frame brand, I've never used any of this stuff before, although I feel pretty safe in the hands of Chris King, Thomson, and Sram. And, by the time I get it to be ridable (will have to chop the steerer tube and the seat post as the frame only allows 70-100mm of insertion and all the assumed adjustments of cables etc.) I'll maybe have time to get in 30miles, then it's off to the race.

My season is pretty much over after this weekend, so I'll probably do it. No way am I going to leave a virgin bike in the hands of my father and brother while I'm thousands of miles away in remote AK. I'm thinking about taking the seatpost with me, it'll probably take them a while to order another 32.4mm post.


----------



## GeoCyclist (Oct 31, 2002)

*S&S coupled?*



MB1 said:


> Is $15,000 too much for a plastic bike?
> 
> http://santanatandem.com/Bikes/Beyond07.html
> 
> I guess we will find out!


Hi MB1

Is this the tandem that you’re taking to Europe this summer? I was wondering if this frame could be S&S coupled?


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

All that's left in the mail is my sleeping bag.

This is what the bike looked like this morning, currently all the cables are connected, but I need to chop the seatpost, install the star fangled nut, chop the steerer, and get in a short ride before 10:30am tomorrow, I'll be bringing a backup bike.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

threesportsinone said:


> All that's left in the mail is my sleeping bag.
> 
> This is what the bike looked like this morning, currently all the cables are connected, but I need to chop the seatpost, install the star fangled nut, chop the steerer, and get in a short ride before 10:30am tomorrow, I'll be bringing a backup bike.


That bike is too small for you.


----------



## threesportsinone (Mar 27, 2007)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> That bike is too small for you.


No, but the seatpost is way too high.


----------



## JoeDaddio (Sep 3, 2005)

that Planet Bike blinkey rocks. It also drives anyone riding behind you insane as it is blindingly bright.




joe


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

JoeDaddio said:


> that Planet Bike blinkey rocks. It also drives anyone riding behind you insane as it is blindingly bright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Last night our tandem had a LED light show (synced to the music from the Burley trailer), 6 strands of LED christmas lights, a Cateye 5 LED headlight in front and a LED rear blinky , a Tirefly and Tirefly spider on the rear wheel and 6 Hokey spokes (synced to each other) in the front wheel and a skeleton blinky on the stem (his eyes blink red). Hard for a car to miss.


----------



## I'mNotGoodAtThis (Oct 4, 2007)

Belleville 390s (I'm in the Army)


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*did it again*



Zero Signal said:


> Keep us updated on this one :thumbsup:


8.6 miles, 2700' drop: 49.6 mph average; 57.5 mph top speed; will post graph later.

Very quiet traffic as I started down at 7 a.m. Sunday morning. I waited to start as a Jeep passed and got about a half mile ahead. Was averaging over 50 mph, then caught the Jeep in the fastest section around 6 miles down; however, just as I was about to pass, 2 cars pulled up from behind, not going much faster. I had to back off, but then passed the Jeep at 57 mph, while pedaling. Too focused to look over and see the looks on their faces, though. I was doing my best to avoid drafting, plus I don't like coming up on vehicles on the time trial bike at those speeds. From about 100 yards back, I start getting a lot of unpredictable buffeting. Probably the Zipp 808 front wheel. Would much rather be in clean air. 

Even with a 67x11 gear, I was spun out in many places. Could not believe it. Hitting 110-120 rpms is very doable, but sustaining it under power blows me up pretty fast.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> 8.6 miles, 2700' drop: 49.6 mph average; 57.5 mph top speed; will post graph later.
> 
> Very quiet traffic as I started down at 7 a.m. Sunday morning. I waited to start as a Jeep passed and got about a half mile ahead. Was averaging over 50 mph, then caught the Jeep in the fastest section around 6 miles down; however, just as I was about to pass, 2 cars pulled up from behind, not going much faster. I had to back off, but then passed the Jeep at 57 mph, while pedaling. Too focused to look over and see the looks on their faces, though. I was doing my best to avoid drafting, plus I don't like coming up on vehicles on the time trial bike at those speeds. From about 100 yards back, I start getting a lot of unpredictable buffeting. Probably the Zipp 808 front wheel. Would much rather be in clean air.
> 
> Even with a 67x11 gear, I was spun out in many places. Could not believe it. Hitting 110-120 rpms is very doable, but sustaining it under power blows me up pretty fast.


Better order that 100 tooth.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*don't want it that much*



Bocephus Jones II said:


> Better order that 100 tooth.


Man, I would love to. However, 67 teeth and under is already a sky high $195. Over 67 teeth and the price jumps to almost $700 for one chainring! (Thus, the 67 choice in the first place.) http://www.mdt-products.com/prices.pdf Just going to have to learn to spin faster.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Vintage chromed schwinn mountain bike frame in the mail... The latest in a long series of attempts to build a wicked cool city bike for as little as possible.

I'm betting if I added up the cost of all my attempts, I probably could have bought an AntBike Light Roadster by now...


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Fixed said:


> Man, I would love to. However, 67 teeth and under is already a sky high $195. Over 67 teeth and the price jumps to almost $700 for one chainring! (Thus, the 67 choice in the first place.) http://www.mdt-products.com/prices.pdf Just going to have to learn to spin faster.



Fixed! This totally deserves it's own thread so people see this crazy story! There is another gearing option. You could find a Shimano Capreo hub that can take a 9 tooth cog. On the other hand, you couldn't build it that aero. Silly fun.


----------

